# Chartreuse



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any fans of this liquor from the moutains of France? Kind of like Jaegar, but more like the real deal. Too much, and you'll end up in the back seat of police cruiser...

Pretty good stuff though, very secret recipe.

http://www.chartreuse.fr/


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i've only had the green, but i cannot stomach it.

i seriously had to choke down the little i had.

it was just disgusting to me.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

celticgent said:


> i've only had the green, but i cannot stomach it.
> 
> i seriously had to choke down the little i had.
> 
> it was just disgusting to me.


The green is the one! That is funny... Like medicine or something. We use to have a shot of green before hitting the town.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Not a big fan.

In the UK, at least the bit where I grew up, chartreuse was an old granny's drink.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

When I lived in France one of my buds lived in Grenoble so we had to make the trip over when I came for a visit. 

I can handle the green but am not a fan of the yellow. I just realized that I've never gotten snockered on Chartruese. Hmm ... should I rectify that deficiency?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> When I lived in France one of my buds lived in Grenoble so we had to make the trip over when I came for a visit.


My buddy lives in Grenoble too and he's the one who turned me on to it. I think it's made near by. When I go to Grenoble, I like to pick up a bottle, as it does not go down fast and I'll have a souvernier for at least a year. Much faster than the boxes of cigars will last...

Have you tried Vertical Vodka? Suppose to be made from the monks, 4x distilled in copper tins like Swiss Xellent Vodka.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I work at a liquor store and that stuff never sells. Maybe 1 or 2 bottles a year. The green and the yellow are about $35


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Never had it straight up, but if you still have some left I suggest giving this drink a whirl:
http://www.idealdrinks.com/view-508.html

Quite a nice mix.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

I was under the impression that this drink was primarily an after dinner drink similar to cognac? It also has a very high alcohol content. All that being said, I'd still rather have a spanish brandy!:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Cigar Hound said:


> I was under the impression that this drink was primarily an after dinner drink similar to cognac? It also has a very high alcohol content. All that being said, I'd still rather have a spanish brandy!:dr


There's no comparison towards Brandy with this. If you like Jaeger, you may like this stuff.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> There's no comparison towards Brandy with this. If you like *Jaeger*, you may like this stuff.


Ummm...thanks anyway...When I got out of college, I vowed to never abuse my body with that stuff again...:r


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have some Chartreuse colored fishing lures,,they work really good!!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

add a shot of green chartreuse and a shot of blue curacao to a glass of champagne and you get a yummy, neon blue, champagne cocktail called a 'ray gun'. Nice.

Edit: Charteuse and tonic is supposed to be a good way to drink this. I may have to invest in a bottle and some tonic.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> add a shot of green chartreuse and a shot of blue curacao to a glass of champagne and you get a yummy, neon blue, champagne cocktail called a 'ray gun'. Nice.


Sounds like a pretty trendy drink; will have to try one soon. Thanks.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Trendy... yeah, I guess it is... no quite along the lines of that one with the $400 jewel in it, but trendy nonetheless.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I sell Chartreue and Vertical Vodka in New Zealand. Chartreuse was originally made as a long life elixir. Made completely of herbs, and yes it is made by monks who have taken the vow of silence!! Quite the opposite to people who drink it!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Made completely of herbs, and yes it is made by monks who have taken the vow of silence!! *Quite the opposite to people who drink it!!*


That was quite funny!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Even more crazy Chartreuse drinks - mixed with hot choolate anyone?

http://translate.google.com/transla...sult&prev=/search?q=Chartreuse&hl=en&lr=&sa=X


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Have a whole host of recipes. Hot chocolate is in their brochure so good for those cold winter nights (or mornings if your keen) I drank half a bottle the other night with pineapple juice and soda water. No hangover - don't you just love it!!! With wine, it takes three days and a whole lot of trying to find that perfect food to take the quesy tummy away. Trick with chartreuse (as with most alcohol) is not to mix it with any other alcohol. Most people have it at the end of the night after drinking copious amounts of other stuff. 
FACTFILE: More chartreuse in drunk per capita in New Zealand than any other country in the world!! You hear about New Zealand and it's clean green image - they are talking about chartreuse!!!!:: `


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I gave the girl at the the cigar shop some yellow and green chartreuse and asked her to match them to a cigar this is what she came up with:

Hi Michelle,
I found the yellow chartreuse to be fairly sweet & fruity.I think the best match would be an El Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club which has some fruity characteristics. For the Green chartreuse it was a bit harder but I think perhaps a Punch Punch which has wood & pepper characteristics. Both cigars are Cuban.

kind regards
Francesca

Havana House Cigars
New Zealand Habanos Agent
Retail and Duty Free Cuban Cigars
Shop 3, 11-19 Customs St West, Auckland NZ
p:+6493570037
f:+6493750103
m:+64212442762
e:[email protected]
w:www.havanahouse.org
0800 CIGARS / 0800 244 277

just for any body who is interested!!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I saw a guy get drunk on this stuff one night. He was the same color as the liquer when they carried him out (after he blew chunks all over the place).


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

haha nice!!
Chances are he had drunk copious amounts of other stuff first! It doesn't treat you well if you have other drinks with it - it thinks your playing around on it and gets violent!!!!
stick to it only and it treats you well - very well!!!!


I speak only from experience!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow!!! I drank the shot bottle that Kiwi sent me..well I split the shot with a friend of mine. I was expecting an Absinthe-like taste..boy was I wrong.

It tasted like a peppermint extract on steroids and hot. And it was very, very aromatic...straight to my head..POW!!!!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds like one of those herbal spirits that were originally digestifs/tonics.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Sounds like one of those herbal spirits that were originally digestifs/tonics.


How right you are!!! It was actually made as a long life elixir. It is made with 132 herbs so if very good for you. I drink it with pineapple juice and soda water in a long glass. No hangover kinda helps too. Bringing some to the mega mob herf (for pre or post herf shots) and to the "shit herf with a kiwi bird"!! :tu:al


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> I have some Chartreuse colored fishing lures,,they work really good!!


big fat spinner baits yea?! great for sidearmin your brother in the head in a 2-man scamp 

I had a shot of this from a dare, from a friend's dad's liqour cabinet when I was barely a teen. I can say 25 years later that I have no need to try anymore!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

yayson said:


> big fat spinner baits yea?! great for sidearmin your brother in the head in a 2-man scamp
> 
> I had a shot of this from a dare, from a friend's dad's liqour cabinet when I was barely a teen. I can say 25 years later that I have no need to try anymore!


Piker!! :r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

151 rum + green chartreuse + Flame = Flaming green Lizard

Flaming green Lizard X 7 = Headeache and for manyu

For those of you who don't know about 151 rum


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Prefy said:


> 151 rum + green chartreuse + Flame = Flaming green Lizard
> 
> Flaming green Lizard X 7 = Headeache and for manyu
> 
> For those of you who don't know about 151 rum


Theu would be because of the mixing..........


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I like Chartreuse, but I'm more of a Fernet Branca guy myself.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> I like Chartreuse, but I'm more of a Fernet Branca guy myself.


I knew it! 

Actually,  . I'm looking it up.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Green Chartreuse has to be one of my all time fav's, but a bottle does last me quite a while. Anyone tried a shot straight after they've brushed their teeth???


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Theu would be because of the mixing..........


 I was my 18th b-day I didnt have a choice:hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

physiognomy said:


> Green Chartreuse has to be one of my all time fav's,


That is a bold statement. Are your local police aware of this, lol :al


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I knew it!
> 
> Actually,  . I'm looking it up.


:r

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernet_Branca

Tastes like a sublime combination of motor oil and mint listerine! For some reason I love it!

It is excellent as a digestif. I always take a shot when I am uncomfortably full and it never fails.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> I like Chartreuse, but I'm more of a Fernet Branca guy myself.


Funnily enough - we are the agents for this as well in New Zealand.

I believe it is most popular in San Francisco where they chase a shot with gingerale.

It is giving Jagermeister a run for its money at the moment here.

I might give it another go with some coke!!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Funnily enough - we are the agents for this as well in New Zealand.
> 
> I believe it is most popular in San Francisco where they chase a shot with gingerale.
> 
> ...


Kiwi,

Mixed w/ ginger, coke or club are all very nice combos!

Give it a try!


----------

